# 1938 Schwinn Canti on eBay



## TheSaint (Sep 20, 2010)

Ahoy, krikey,

An intarstin' auction currently on eBay has a 38 Schwinn Cantile'er if it could talk, would have story t' tell.

As it is, it has the truss rods (way cool customized now with groo'y cur'es) with top and bottom plate for the near mythical Double Duty Forks. The forks be long gone but someone "gently" modified the rods t' fit a generic fork. Did the Dd forks get mangled, ripped off the bike for a diffarnt bike????

It has a Pogo seat that is restorable, Me imagine most o' the attention on this bike is for the seat as it is a necessary component for a Super Deluxe Autocycle that most "likely" will go t' a non canti autocycle?

Ha'in' the Pogo seat on it says a lot, was it once a Super Deluxe Autocycle with the legendary hangin' canti tank, the super deluxe assortment o' fender bomb, Cussbar speedo, and dual light all "stripped" off at one time???? 
Or did someone just put the Pogo seat on a ordinary but Dduty equipped tankless Cantile'er?? 
Does the front fender have a hole for the Bomb, does the paint have marks o' the hangin' tank straps, is thar a hole for the groundin' screw, all o' these might pro'ide an answer t' tis' story???

O'erall the bike is rough with the rear fender lookin' rusted though or just plain bent.

I asked the seller and got the serial number, it is a early 38 with a Z prefix. 

This bike would be a great foundation for an authentic 38 canti project 
OR 
better yet make it a rider with all those battle scars and awesome Red super deluxe schwinn grips, shiver me timbers! 

E'eryone at any monthly ride would talk about what this bike's sur'i'al story....

ARRGH,
TheSaint
redondo beach, ca


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is the auction link

http://cgi.ebay.com/1938-Antique-Sc...ultDomain_0&hash=item5889e860fd#ht_4666wt_973


----------



## 35cycleplane (Sep 20, 2010)

sarmis,had a double duty,fenders are trash,definitly not schwinn/trashed,,neck is off a shelby,rims are,...? isthere a ground hole on the right side canti bar? you're buying frame,dd brackets,crank,autocycle pogo core,6 hole rack,so bid accordingly,...kk


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 29, 2010)

Bike went for $861 plus $150 shipping. Total $1011.00 for this Canti.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 29, 2010)

$200 for the rack, $150 for the frame, U have a $650 pogo core, the rest is junk. Pogos are getting harder to come by I guess.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 29, 2010)

I think that the double duty truss plate was worth over a thousand dollars to the winner, because that is the only part that couldn't be had from someone else at a much lower cost and in much better condition. Unbelievable The rest of the bike wouldn't generate that much interest, unless that pogo had its original top cover in place. Its too bad, because I really wanted that truss plate. Just not for a thousand dollars.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 29, 2010)

I dont think its worth that much and prob not even close to that much


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone try to find a 1938 Canti frame anywhere these days?? 
Does Memory Lane, Chestnut Hollow, or some basement somewhere have a stash of these to dole out?
I think not. 
That correct letter prefix for a 1938 Canti frame is not something you will find easily! 
A 1939, 1940, and 1941 you will find 9 times out of 10 all day long!
I will say THAT frame is worth at least $300 to $600 alone, it is how bad you want or need it and where can
you find one?  
$200 for the rack is debatable, remember it NEEDS to be chromable IF you are restoring it for a Super Deluxe, any pitting or dents will show quickly and will cost to fix and its way cheaper to have a perfect core to start with.
A Pogo core could be less, $450, a decent original $650 plus, a restored $800 plus. It is about who you know, eBay can be a "slugfest" at times for the only Pogo or for ANY other rare part to show up in months??

I say, $300 minimum for that frame, $200 for the rack IF it can be chromed without need for repair, otherwise $150 or less, $450 for the Pogo, 

and FOR the Mystery Trinket "Truss Plates" to hang around your Pirate Neck at the Local Bike Swaps, $400 plus..... So if you wanted that Truss Rod Trinket, FLIPPING the frame and rack could have offset your costs.

AAARGH,

thesaint
redondo beach, ca


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 30, 2010)

The hundred and fifty dollar shipping charge was the deal killer. I had planned on going as high as six hundred max, but with that shipping charge, I knew that the flip was going be tough beyond that. If any of those parts had been in decent shape, it would have made sense, but since that bad boy looked like it spent the last sixty years at the bottom of the ocean, fugiddabout it!
As for the 38 canti frame, I found two in a year, and I found three double duty forks in about the same amount of time. Just not with that top truss plate. So far, of all of the deluxe Autocycle stuff, that double duty truss plate has been the most elusive part to find. The rest can be had, if your willing to step up to the plate and cut loose with the cold hard cash. Heck! even that truss plate did show up after all this time. And all it was going to take to claim it was a thousand dollars. Its definately gettin kinda crazy around here. Maybe when the next one shows up, I'll feel more like throwin some crazy money at. That's usually how it goes.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 30, 2010)

i know that they tend to break on the sides since the fork bends, mine was broke but was able to get a very decent reproduction from JRE, mine was missing the truss rods but the good thing about that fork is they are the same truss rods as the prewar forks.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 30, 2010)

That's one of the reasons that I was a little gun shy on firing away at that original truss plate. It is a fairly easy part to replicate, and once the light bar is in place, it is not even a part that gets much notice. But! as we all know, original to the nth degree is what it's all about. So, if you can score an original, you gotta go for it. I'm already regreting that I didn't go for broke and secure that original truss plate. It may be years before I see another one of those.


----------

